# Best beats audio equalizer setting?



## cool.anurag93 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm using HP Pavillion DV7 laptop which comes with Beats audio.The sound is better but it's not mind blowing,it needs some tweaking in the equalizer.So what are the best equalizer settings?

I'm looking for a setting that delivers good sound on external speakers as well as in build laptop speakers and headphones.I don't wanna mess with the equalizer everytime.

I listen to all genres of music.I don't want too much beat or treble.I want to hear crisp,smooth,clear sound with not too much beat.I don't hear rock or metal songs but i do hear trance music.

There are two equalizers under Beats Control Panel.One is the beats equalizer which has 5 adjustable bars - bass,def.,center,space,focus.There is another equalizer on the right which is activated when you turn beats off,it has the following bars - 31Hz,65Hz,125Hz,250Hz,500Hz,1kHz,2kHz,6k…

What is the best settings for both?


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 6, 2012)

cool.anurag93 said:


> I'm using HP Pavillion DV7 laptop which comes with Beats audio.The sound is better but it's not mind blowing,it needs some tweaking in the equalizer.So what are the best equalizer settings?
> 
> I'm looking for a setting that delivers good sound on external speakers as well as in build laptop speakers and headphones.I don't wanna mess with the equalizer everytime.
> 
> ...



Question1: Are you using built-in speakers or headphones or loudspeakers or all? 
Question2: Depending on question1, let me know the specific headphone/loudspeaker you are using.

I think if you answer questions1 and 2, you will be in a better position to tune your audio set up. You can easily tell if the output you are getting from your built-in speaker is roughly decent or crap by first disabling all equalizers and conducting some test runs. Remember one thing. Beats audio does not mean that you are getting premium audio. The person who has coined the beats line of audio devices is a professional dj, song writter and rapper, and not a qualified audio systems maker. There are more odds of not getting premium sound with your HP laptop.

If you can, post for me a link of your laptop with full specs, as it'd help me know more about the audio characteristics you are likely to get.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 8, 2012)

^^ You can predict audio quality by looking at the laptop's specs!?


----------

